# اللهجة المصرية: و ده مين بعدك يشغلني من بعد هواك يا شاغلني



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك قصيدة للشاعر المصري محمد حمزة يقول فيها


احلى الايام وعدونى من يوم ما قابلني هواك 
والناس لو حتى لاموني حافضل على طول وياك
(وده مين بعدك يشغلني من بعد هواك يا شاغلني)

اريد من اخوتي العزيزين شرح ما بين القوسين 

واكون ممنون لكم

شكرًا ..


----------



## إسكندراني

بكل بساطة يسأل سؤال مجازي يقصد به
لا أحد يشغلني بعدك


----------



## A doctor

الآن فهمت 

ربما هو يقول له

من هذا الذي سيشغلني ، وانت شاغلني حتى من بعد هواك

ربما هكذا


----------

